# 1948 Whizzer Cycletruck ?



## mruiz (Jan 16, 2012)

Has anyone ever herd of it? The cycletruck I have on layaway has the frame reinforce. I don't have photos yet. But the question is did the whizzer cycletruck frame differant?
 mitch


----------



## mruiz (Jan 17, 2012)

*Has anyone seen a Whizzer Cycletruck?*

I had a feeling this was going to be a hard buger. The catalogs from Schwinn indicated that there was such animal, but it has not been seen yet.
 Mitch


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 17, 2012)

I seen about 4 for sale in the past 2 years, and some pic on the net.

This member has a picture of one 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=55


----------



## hd_ryder1964 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Whizzer 300 Series*

Here's a 300 series Whizzer motor  on a Roadmaster version of a Cycletruck, the "bowed" upper bar made putting the whizzer motor on easier!


----------



## npence (Jan 17, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> I seen about 4 for sale in the past 2 years, and some pic on the net.
> 
> This member has a picture of one
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=55



That is my whizzer cycle truck so if you need better picks let me know. Thanks, Nate


----------



## mruiz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking at Nates Whizzer cycletruck, I did not see extra metal bracing from the factory. I just have one on layaway and will be picking up soon. That does have extra bracing on the frame,  not because it was broken. Thanks for the replys.
 Mitch


----------



## axsepul (Feb 23, 2012)

npence said:


> That is my whizzer cycle truck so if you need better picks let me know. Thanks, Nate




I want to see the head badge. Just learned that the official name of this bike is power cycle truck. Found this blurry picture and I wonder if some of these came with their own badge


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

*I made that headbadge...*

I made both badges in the previous post.

The Power Cycle truck did NOT come with a special badge, not even a Cycletruck badge. 
From what I could gather, they used the 'Planes & trains' badge.

This is a picture of my Power Cycle Truck REPLICA. Based on an original Cycle truck:


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, great look'n bike Rick!


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

*Another one...*

Thanks.

This was Steve Castelli's and sold on ebay 5-6 years ago:


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rare... Rare...*

Über rare ad for Model MCT (yes, it IS a Cycletruck badge, but I've never seen one on an MCT).
Also note it's fitted with an EARLY H kit (with the spring bar under the motor and flat guard). Yum!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

Neat brochure! I've had 5 Whizzers.... What is the advantage to having the strut bracket to the coaster brake lever??


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

bricycle said:


> What is the advantage to having the strut bracket to the coaster brake lever??




Basic engineering. Triangulation makes the strongest structure. The arm 'absorbs' the braking torque.


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2012)

Cycletrucks are not my favorite, but with a whizzer motor on it, MAN-OH-MAN, it just looks right!!!


----------



## bike (Aug 20, 2012)

*note that the bar under what would be the sign*

is raised and curved to accommodate the motor


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 6, 2012)

Whizzer motorcycle engines ceased production in 1965 due to the increasingly competitive bicycle engine market.


----------



## wak1567 (Sep 18, 2012)

Whizzer motorcycle champix online engines ceased production in 1965 due to the increasingly competitive bicycle engine market.


----------



## Schwinncoll (Jul 30, 2014)

*Bringing up an old post*

Hopefully this will post.  Here is mine.....  1953 and going through full blown restoration.  Looking for rear sheave and also belt guard (painted, not chrome)


----------



## 45-brian (Sep 16, 2014)

mruiz said:


> I had a feeling this was going to be a hard buger. The catalogs from Schwinn indicated that there was such animal, but it has not been seen yet.
> Mitch




Yes the "Schwinn Cycletruck" did exist. I have the factory blue prints for the frame construction from Schwinn. They are 1:1 scale drawings. I always wanted to get a regular Cycletruck an convert it to the Whizzer style.


----------

